# يا خالق الكون..



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2009)

يا خالق الكون
​ 




​  نتوسـل إليـكَ يا خـالـقَ الكونِ  توسّلاً لا يكِلّ!​  لكي تحفظَ مُختاريكَ في العالم أجمع،​  بابنِكَ الحبيب يسوع المسيح،​  الذي أخرجنا من الظلماتِ إلى النور،​  ومنَ الجهلِ إلى معرفةِ مجدِ اسمه.​ 



​  لقد علّمنا أن نضَعَ رجاءنا فيك،​  يا مبدأَ الخليقةِ كلّها.​  لقد فتحتَ أعيُنَ قلوبنا حتى نعرفكَ،​  انتَ العليُّ وحدَكَ في أعلى  السماوات،​  القدُّوسُ المستريحُ في القدّيسين!​ 



​  نتوسَّلُ إليكَ، أيها السيّد، فأنتَ  سِتْرُنا ومِجَنُّنا.​  أنقِذ المظلومين واشفق على  المتواضعين،​  أنهِضِ الساقطين، وأظهرْ وجهَكَ  للمُعوَزين؛​  إشفِ المَرضى ورُدَّ الضّالّين من  شعبِكَ؛​  أشبِعِ الجياعَ وأعتقنا من قيودنا،​  أنْهِضِ الضعفاء، وعَزِّ الخائفين،​  لتَعْلَمَ جميعُ شعوبِ الأرضِ أنَّكَ  أنتَ الربُّ الإله،​  وأنَّ يسوعَ المسيحَ هوَ ابنُكَ،  وأنّنا شعبُكَ ورعيّتُكَ!​ 



​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 أغسطس 2009)

> > نتوسَّلُ إليكَ، أيها السيّد، فأنتَ سِتْرُنا ومِجَنُّنا.
> > أنقِذ المظلومين واشفق على المتواضعين،
> > أنهِضِ الساقطين، وأظهرْ وجهَكَ للمُعوَزين؛
> > إشفِ المَرضى ورُدَّ الضّالّين من شعبِكَ؛
> > ...




اه ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
اه يارب اه 
اه يايسوع 
انا بتألم يارب انقذنى وانقذ ولادك
المظلومين والا داقوا مرارة الظلم يارب
وانا يارب الا دوقت منه لما قولت كفايه
يارب من فضلك ارحم شعبك وعبيدك 
ارحم ولادك يارب اعين الا بيسقط
كتير يارب ملهومش حد يقيمهم
لو سقطوا وانا ملييش دلوقتى غيرك
ملييش د وبقع كتير تعالى امسك بايدى
قومنى يارب تانى اه يارب الامنا كترت
على الارض من امراض وعذاب 
اشفى يارب الا بيتألموا
من اجل اسمك والا من اجل الاكاليل
يارب اشبع الجياع واولادك الا مشلاقيين اللقمه يارب
ارحم الغلابه والمساكين وعضد اليتيم والارمل انت ابوهم يارب
ولا يارب تحجب وجهك عن الا محتاجك
ولا ترده مكسور الخاتر
عارفاك حنين وهتجبر بكسرته
زى ماجبرت كسرتى وحضنتنى بحب ميتوصفش يارب
ورجعتنى انا خروفك الضال رجع ولادك الا ابليس بيودى بيهم يمين وشمال
يارب اسمعنى يارب

امين​


----------



## +Coptic+ (31 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة جملية جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك و ينمي موهبتك الجملية*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (31 أغسطس 2009)

امين

صلاة جميلة بجد
صليب يسوع يرعاك
مرسي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أغسطس 2009)

امين
صلاة حلوة اوى
ميرسى كليمو ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> اه ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
> اه يارب اه
> اه يايسوع
> انا بتألم يارب انقذنى وانقذ ولادك
> ...





اشكرك الاخت الغالية كيريا 

لأضافتك الصلاة الرائعة

بالحقيقة  رائعة بهذه الاضافة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

M1ged

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## mera22 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسي كتير صلاه رائعه كليمو الرب معك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*



			نتوسَّلُ إليكَ، أيها السيّد، فأنتَ سِتْرُنا ومِجَنُّنا.
أنقِذ المظلومين واشفق على المتواضعين،
أنهِضِ الساقطين، وأظهرْ وجهَكَ للمُعوَزين؛
إشفِ المَرضى ورُدَّ الضّالّين من شعبِكَ؛
أشبِعِ الجياعَ وأعتقنا من قيودنا،
أنْهِضِ الضعفاء، وعَزِّ الخائفين،
لتَعْلَمَ جميعُ شعوبِ الأرضِ أنَّكَ أنتَ الربُّ الإله،
وأنَّ يسوعَ المسيحَ هوَ ابنُكَ، وأنّنا شعبُكَ ورعيّتُكَ!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*امين يارب استجيب
ميرسى كليمووو صلاة جميلة اوووووووى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> اه ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
> اه يارب اه
> اه يايسوع
> انا بتألم يارب انقذنى وانقذ ولادك
> ...






مش معقول كل صلاة بتضيفي الها صلاة

مشكورة يا امورة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2009)

M1ged

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

mera22


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

mera22

مشكورة يا امورة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

هابي

مشكورة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*آمين

آمين


آمين

شكرا للصلاه الجميله جدا​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى

مشكور 

سلام المسيح معك


----------

